

I want to turn your idea into a demo - btaitelb

I&#x27;m going to compete in the LAUNCH Hackathon at the end of the month, and want to present a demo that wows the judges.<p>I&#x27;m doing this because I work with a talented team, and we&#x27;ve decided to <i>show</i> rather than <i>tell</i> what we&#x27;re capable of.<p>So what are some ideas you&#x27;d love to see a demo of? If you submit through https:&#x2F;&#x2F;launch.appoutloud.com and I pick your idea, then you&#x27;ll have full ownership of the demo.
======
jdcarluccio
Hey guys. I listen to many podcast and I'm even considering starting one with
some friends. The problem is that there are no great apps in which you could
do all the podcast on them instead of using several softwares.

It would be awesome if there was a podcast-creator-app, with already back
sound tracks, templates, interviews questions, story telling ideas, ways to do
conclusions , even quotes.

Give the opportunity toeveryone to be able to make their own podcast

What if you could add your own advertiser on the go? Hear a podcast and you
find a great moment to ad an ad of your company, you want to ad it and pay for
it. How can I get into the audio and get my ad there, pay for it and go. Just
one click to ad your advertising to that podcast, you put your credit card and
you just talk or upload your prerecord ad. This will create revenue for people
that create great podcasts but don't know how to market them.

Issues to consider: 1-How this will affect the quality of the podcast (
specific places to upload the ad)

2-The ad must be accepted (so it won't get troll or stuff not related) but it
should be smooth to add your credit card and audio and get in. (stripe?)

Flexibility: You don't need pre establish format. You don't need a contract or
pay for every episode, you pay for that one because you felt it.

See you!

(if you want to talk more about it @JDcarlu :) )

~~~
btaitelb
I'm picturing something like this
[http://www.soundboardarchive.com/game/603/George-
Takei.html](http://www.soundboardarchive.com/game/603/George-Takei.html) but
with audio and recording functions as well?

A quick google search turned up
[http://www.mobilepodcaster.com/](http://www.mobilepodcaster.com/) which is
somewhat similar. What's the killer feature that sets your idea above this one
? Also, what are your ideas for an impressive demo of this idea?

~~~
jdcarluccio
The capability of giving anyone a monetization channel. Mobile Podcaster is
really good, but its just a recording/publishing app. The main features they
have is to add intro and publish directly to WordPress. There is no editing to
add commercials or ads that can monetize your podcast. Also the feature I'm
talking about should be from the listener to the producer (not the other way
around). So if I listen to your podcast and I want to advertise my site in it,
I just select a "free space" on your episode and record myself or upload my
ad.

------
btaitelb
[http://calacanis.com/2015/01/27/why-hackathons-are-
important...](http://calacanis.com/2015/01/27/why-hackathons-are-important-
how-to-win-them/) is great for inspiration.

------
gamechangr
Try to work on your own ideas.

One of the things I noticed early on was that I always pushed myself that
extra mile when I was working on my own ideas.

It's actually intrinsically more rewarding to be able to visualize your idea
coming to life.

~~~
btaitelb
I completely agree with this. One skill that I pride myself in is being able
to internalize others' ideas. For example, I'm working on a startup right now
(it helps that I have equity), and am pretty happy when I'm still up coding at
5am because I just want it to work perfectly.

Part of the reason for requesting others' ideas for this, is that there are so
many domain experts for domains other than technology that I want to
meet,learn from, and ultimately help.

------
ghosh
Is there any other way of submitting, apart from FB? Have deactivated FB for
more than year. Active on Twitter though.

~~~
btaitelb
We stuck with facebook to keep it simple, but I agree it would be really nice
to login via twitter. This is definitely on our roadmap, but I don't think
we'll get to it for this time. If you have a great idea and think you can get
people to vote for it (where they're on facebook), then feel free to email it
to appoutloud@coshx.com and I'll try to enter it in on your behalf.

~~~
ghosh
thank you, will do that

------
seanccox
I got this message when I tried to submit:

"The change you wanted was rejected. Maybe you tried to change something you
didn't have access to."

You have an email address? I'll just send you the concept...

~~~
btaitelb
Thanks for reporting this. It looks like the database connection went down
just as you were submitting. I'll switch to a better database tonight to
ensure the connection stays up. Would you mind trying to submit again?

